# 30's & 40's Era Halloween, Vol. 2 Various artists



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*DOWNLOAD LINK HERE (WITH IMAGES):

https://app.box.com/s/f37tanz9dwg746kfshm3f1ec2exyqka5


1. Ghost in the Graveyard – Prairie Ramblers
2. Nightmare – Artie Shaw
3. The Ghost Of Smokey Joe – Cab Calloway 
4. The Little Man Who Wasn’t There – Glenn Miller 
5. Haunted House – Betty Grable 
6. The Wobblin’ Goblin – Rosemary Clooney 
7. Mysterious Mose – Rube Bloom & His Bayou Boys 
8. Dancing The Devil Away – Arden & Ohman 
9. Hush, Hush, Hush, here Comes The Bogeyman – Henry Hall 
10. Skeleton in the Closet – Louis Armstrong 
11. St. James Infirmary – Rube Bloom & His Bayou Boys 
12. The Headless Horseman – Kay Starr 
13. The Halloween Song – Bing Crosby & Boris Karloff 
14. Halloween Spooks – Lambert, Hendricks & Ross 
15. The House Is Haunted – Glen Gray & the Casa Loma Orchestra 
16. The Devil With The Devil – The Larry Clinton Orchestra 
17. I’m The Boogeyman – Todd Rollins 
18. Satan Takes A Holiday – Tommy Dorsey 
19. The Skeleton in the Closet – Putney Dandridge 
20. Monstro the Whale – Kay Kyser.
*


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

This one has the Headless Horseman song by Kay Starr that folks were searching for a few years ago. It also has Louis Armstrong's Skeleton In The Closet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae5WtA_Oqfs


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

That Kay Starr track is just amazing. Might be my favourite Halloween song. Even like it better than Bing. *ducks*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I adore Kay Starr. 

I love any of the big band/vocalists of this time period and the fact that they're Halloween themed is just the cherry on top. 

thanks again!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆRead my mind.


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

thank you for sharing!


----------



## InThePines (Jun 30, 2016)

This is great; thanks!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome. Glad to do it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

A while ago I found a bunch of these as a free playlist on Amazon & have added yours & those others to a big Halloween playlist. I love hearing a variety & this stuff was just what I was looking for. Hit shuffle so I'll first hear something like Type O Negative, then something from the Nightmare Before Christmas soundtrack, then Tommy Dorsey, then Michael Jackson's Thriller.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Love all this old Halloween music. Thank so much for sharing Dave!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This is AMAZING!!!!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're all very welcome.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow! I just stumbled in here to check it out and found all this great music. Thanks for sharing Halloweiner!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Always providing the best music! Thank you!


----------

